# Speaker For The Dead and The Forever World Tour



## joeycalzone (Aug 6, 2012)

www.feedthemuse.net/speakerforthedead

Speaker For The Dead is an 18 piece queer and allied gypsy brass folk punk ensemble from Worcester, MA with additional members from all across the country! The project has completed 4 national tours and released 12 albums, and has a mission statement which involves creating safe environments of free expression everywhere we go. This usually involves hosting safe space open mics, and we always try as hard as we can to make our shows free!

We have been invited by a band from Australia called "The On Fires" to go on a tour in China! This is part of a tour trade effort (we will be returning the favor by showing them around america!) You can find out more about them from www.theonfires.com

We need a grand total of 30,000 dollars to pay for plane tickets and train tickets/etc. We will be working hard to save ourselves, but need your help! We have incentives!

For donating $10, you can pre order a copy of our brand new SFTD full length album titled "This is How Villains Are Made". This will include a collaborated effort by all players on the bands roster, including violins, trumpets, trombones, tubas, accordions, saw, and more!

For donating $20, you can pre order a DVD tour documentary that follows us as we traverse far away lands! It will probably be hilarious!

For Donating $30, you will get a t shirt depicting all of us as crazy anime cartoons. See that awesome picture to the right? Thats it! it was drawn by our good friend Rilla Bailey of RNB illustrations!

Please consider donating to us, and helping out our cause! More incentives for 50-100 dollar donations will be released soon!


----------



## joeycalzone (Aug 6, 2012)

oh yeah and this http://speakerforthedead.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Maryy (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw them play at Barre Fest in MA they were awesome!


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Mar 30, 2013)

I really enjoy this music! The hope is that I'll have some money on PayPal eventually, and I'd be more than glad to donate some of it to help make your dream come true! Best of luck in getting to China, that sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## joeycalzone (Apr 8, 2013)

To bad this was found so late i think the fund raiser is over lol not sutr tho you coulf always donate to their band camp thanx


----------

